# My platy has dropsy



## sarybeagle (Nov 4, 2009)

I've just done a head count on my fish and noticed my oldest platy looking v swollen and scales beginning to look raised  she's been quiet these last few days and hiding in the rocks all week but does this when she's about to give birth and i put the swollen belly down to this as she's had numerous fry in the last 2 years! 

Im in the process of sorting out quarentine for her but any recommendations on best antibiotic/bacterial remedy to go for or just how infectious is it? No other fish is showing signs and shes eating ok, no prob swimming just v big.


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

It's usually not very contagious and can be caused by many things. Have you checked you nitrate levels.


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2010)

Dropsy isn't a disease itself but a symptom of an underlying problem. There are several causes including tumors (usually fatal, and any case, untreatable), old age, internal organ damage, kidney or live failure and severe cases of bloat (less likely however). Genetic defects are also a known cause and this is particularly common amongst fish that are bred in large numbers for the aquatics trade, including platies.

The problem is, when the problem becomes evident externally, the fish is too far gone for any treatment to take effect. Therefore the kindest thing to do would be to humanely euthanize the fish. While it isn't for the weak hearted, sedating the fish with oil of cloves and then dropping something heavy onto it on a flat surface is painless and humane. Alternatively, you could try a highly concentrated solution of oil of cloves, however it is a less effective method.


----------



## Helloween19 (Jan 20, 2010)

Poor fish, my betta had dropsy and I had to put him to sleep 

I used clove oil and once he was asleep poured in vodka as I was told this was a humane way to euthanize them by quite a few people.


----------



## jenniferx (Jan 23, 2009)

I hate dropsy. It's evil. 

The swelling you see lifting the scales is from edema, the most likely cause of which is failure of the kidneys. As has been said, once you see the signs the damage is usually too far gone to repair. If you do wish to treat your best bet is antibiotics on prescription from an aquatic vet- even then it can be fairly hopeless as they work best via injection and you won't be doing that to a platy. A few years back one of mine was treated with several antibiotics and it did help him but only temporarily, he had other underlying issues too with swimbladder dysfunction. The outcome was inevitable- I just prolonged it for a few months. 

Wish there was some more positive news  

Over the years I've euthanised plenty of fish using oil of cloves, both big and small- as well as occasionally using it as an anaesthetic. It's always useful to have around. Stinks to high heaven though, I chuck any container in which I will use it, in the bin.


----------



## sarybeagle (Nov 4, 2009)

Sadly we lost her last night whilst trying to sort out a way of pts-not heard the cloves technique can some one please explain just incase I need it in future. 

Dropping something on her is something i just cant face doing sorry  I know it v quick and kindest buy just couldnt face it. 

No other fish has symptoms so im hoping this is an isolated prob xx thanks for the replies though xxx


----------



## jenniferx (Jan 23, 2009)

Sorry to hear that.  

Don't worry, I have never done the bash over the head approach either, as effective as it is. Clove oil is usually sold in the dental sections of shops. You can apply it for short term relief from toothache, but it really is stinkin! I'm certain you'll recognise it once you smell it! 

It is well researched within aquaculture as an anaesthetic and for humane disposal of fish. 

What I do is get a small (disposable) container filled with tank water, I then add the clove oil. You have to mix it well because it's an oil and doesn't naturally mix easily- sometimes I add an air stone just to keep the water moving. Add the fish and they slip away. I keep them in there for a good ten mins to ensure everything is really over. Overdosing isn't really a concern here because it's what you want to do- so don't just add one drop, depending on the size of the container- half a teaspoon would be sufficient. Increase for larger fish. Hope that helps. There are a lot of articles online about fish euthanasia.


----------



## Guest (Feb 20, 2010)

sarybeagle said:


> Dropping something on her is something i just cant face doing sorry  I know it v quick and kindest buy just couldnt face it.


I know, I've been there. It's hard to make the decision when it comes to doing the kindest thing, and of course literally crushing the fish isn't something that everyone can handle.


----------

